# Topics > Robotics > Professions robots and AIs >  The world's first love robot

## qiouxdoll

The world's first love robot appeared at the 2010 Adult Entertainment Expo in Las Vegas, and of course, it can talk to any programming you like.

Sex robots have not yet fully arrived. They may become tools for hackers to assassinate. They both subvert technology and have a darker side than expected.

----------

